# Chicago area storm possibility?



## dmlandcare (Feb 10, 2006)

Hoping for this storm to come drop a few inches at least, what do you guys think so far, check out Tom Skilling of wgn's forecast at www.wgntv.com, he seems to be the best liar out of all the lying weatherman on chicago area news.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Hopefully it will slide up north like last time payup


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

i was hoping no one would mention it. you see, the last 2 little storms there were no posts about it here until after the storm. Now thats it brought up, it will miss us!

Im just praying it doesnt snow during my vacation, the 17-20th. Its a paid vacation by the inlaws so i have to go! I would rather stay home!!


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Grassbusters;368771 said:


> Hopefully it will slide up north like last time payup


Well according to my friends at the National Weather Service in Moline this storm is coming further north. Strong possibility of blizzard conditions. just have to wait and see.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

stroker79;368803 said:


> i was hoping no one would mention it. you see, the last 2 little storms there were no posts about it here until after the storm. Now thats it brought up, it will miss us!
> 
> Im just praying it doesnt snow during my vacation, the 17-20th. Its a paid vacation by the inlaws so i have to go! I would rather stay home!!


I am glad it is paid because you would have to pay for my vacation and pay me 50 dollars a hour to go on vacation with my inlaws.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Rcgm;368876 said:


> I am glad it is paid because you would have to pay for my vacation and pay me 50 dollars a hour to go on vacation with my inlaws.
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


Haha, yeah i know. Im not thrilled but lucikly its only 4 days


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Weather this a.m. says up to 2-4 inches lake & mchenry counties and souther wis. for overnight. Lager storm passes to our south tomorrow into Tuesday. 1-2 up here lots more the furhter you go south....the winter strom watches are starting to pop up already.


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

my area is in the winter storm watch it saying 6to 8 or more in locacalized areas but only time will tell


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Right now i'm just outside the winter storm watch area....by about 30-40 miles. Lets see what is said tommorow!


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

the lastest update is a winter storm warning may dump 6 to 12 in my area payup payup payup :yow!: :


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

1-4 tonight starting after midnight............5-10 forrrrrr, wait a minute. They just updated the forecast as I sit here. Our area could see up to 6-12 now. Only time will tell!!


----------



## dmlandcare (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks like northern IL is gonna see about 4-6 and the further you get to I80/ about 1/5 down from the top of the state will be as much as a foot. Thats alot more snow than they were expecting for this area on saturday, only time tells. Good for us looks like the big storm is finally here, but i hate to speak to soon


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking Good, Looking Good. Does anyone have a reliable subs looking for work for this storm and into the next few weeks? I have one of my F350's down from an accident and need a truck up in the arlington hts/palatine region for 3 accounts. Thanks for the help.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

newlooklandscp;369902 said:


> Looking Good, Looking Good. Does anyone have a reliable subs looking for work for this storm and into the next few weeks? I have one of my F350's down from an accident and need a truck up in the arlington hts/palatine region for 3 accounts. Thanks for the help.


if you do not need them salted, i can most likely do them. I am going to bed right now since i have been up since 7am on SUNDAY but call and leave a msg if you still need help.

888-588-2523


----------

